# 19" B7 RS4 rims on MK4 Jetta..........will they rub???



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

ive got an mk4 jetta with FK springs installed.
1.8" drop in the rear and 2.1 " in the front.........

ive seen a car on here owned by PWALSH651 
a blue GLI with these 19" x 8.5" et35 with stock struts and springs i think.

i know he didnt roll his fenders but willi i run into trouble with anything else rubbing....????









oh and i will be using 5x112 to 5x100 mm adaptors that are spaced 20mm at the back and 10mm at the front.

any suggestions would be great fellow Vdubbers


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

bump


----------



## veedub_gti_mkii (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

ive got 19x8.5 et 35 on my gti wit a 1.5 inch drop all the way around, and they dont rub at all, so u should be good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

